# A dog mushing world...this is harder than I thought!



## Chessie (May 1, 2013)

Hello everyone, I'm back at it with another world building question.  The world I'm creating for my story has been inspired from a mixture of Alaska Native culture and medieval Russian culture/history. Since I've lived in Alaska most of my life, I know the land and its history well. These cultures excite me. 

So I figured hey, why not create a world where dog sledding is used instead of horses? Dogs were efficiently used for long distance travel in winter, while in the summer they were given packs (like little mules) and used that way. I really want this element in my story...but I'm having a difficult time matching up weapons (and magic) with it. Since I already have a thread on the magic, does anyone have an idea on weapons?

If there are no horses, how can there be swords? Russians used swords, Native Alaskans did not. They used bows and arrows, spears, obsidian knifes...and they were very efficient. I'm just not sure how to fit this all into the scope of fantasy. I just want the world to be believable and make sense. If there are dog sleds, swords wouldn't fit (at least not in my mind). What do you guys think? Any ideas on how to give the characters appropriate weapons? Maybe a magical staff in there somewhere?


----------



## Rob P (May 1, 2013)

I think one weapon to consider including is slings. I'm not sure if sledding would employ using whips but the hand action of whips and slings seems to be very similar plus it can be used one handed while still holding onto the sled.

Throwing knives, blades and the like that could be linked with magical powers.

These all keep the user, sled and dogs at a distance from any potential enemy.


----------



## brokethepoint (May 1, 2013)

I am not sure why you feel that no horses means no swords.  Remember you do not have to strictly follow the native Alaskan culture, this is your world take it and make it yours.

I would look at it like a chariot.  I could see spears and maybe even some short bows.  I would think that a shorter sword would work well also.  It will really depends on how you develop the culture.


----------



## wordwalker (May 1, 2013)

I think the key with the Inuit wasn't that dogsleds are so much harder to use swords from, it was whether they had metal-forging technology.

Okay, a chariot mostly worked by having a driver to keep the warrior's hands free, and that much weight and room might be awkward to crowd in enough dogs to pull-- but even if you can't picture war-sleds it doesn't mean people couldn't ride up, hop off, and start slashing.


----------



## Ayaka Di'rutia (May 1, 2013)

What about a type of lance?  They have a long reach and would be much better to use from a sled than a sword.


----------



## brokethepoint (May 1, 2013)

Here is what I was looking at - Chariot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

eyewitness report of British chariot warfare:

    Their mode of fighting with their chariots is this: firstly, they drive about in all directions and throw their weapons and generally break the ranks of the enemy with the very dread of their horses and the noise of their wheels; and when they have worked themselves in between the troops of horse, leap from their chariots and engage on foot. The charioteers in the meantime withdraw some little distance from the battle, and so place themselves with the chariots that, if their masters are overpowered by the number of the enemy, they may have a ready retreat to their own troops. Thus they display in battle the speed of horse, [together with] the firmness of infantry; and by daily practice and exercise attain to such expertness that they are accustomed, even on a declining and steep place, to check their horses at full speed, and manage and turn them in an instant and run along the pole, and stand on the yoke, and thence betake themselves with the greatest celerity to their chariots again.


I was just looking at how an adaption would be made from this to a dogsled team, not that you have to.


----------



## Chessie (May 1, 2013)

wordwalker said:


> I think the key with the Inuit wasn't that dogsleds are so much harder to use swords from, it was whether they had metal-forging technology



Yup, this is basically what's stucking me. The sleds were made of wood and bone. I know this is a place where magic exists but for some reason I'm having a hard time adding in weapons that work. No, its true the society doesn't have to reflect a certain culture completely. I like the idea of bows and spears. Also, the throwing of knifes as a magical power. 

There are some good ideas to marinate on here, thank you everyone.  I definitely appreciate the help!


----------



## A. E. Lowan (May 1, 2013)

Yeah, the existence of swords, or any metallurgy for that matter, will depend on your culture's tech level.  So, if I was researching a culture like this, I would look at both Alaska and Siberia and try to figure out why the native cultures did not have much in the way of metallurgy.  Was it because they were nomadic?  Forges are pretty hard to shlep around a frozen landscape.

Also, don't forget about one weapon your people have - the dogs themselves.  We had a malamute/wolf mix when I was growing up, and she was utterly massive.  A full 150 pounds of fur and teeth.  Now, imagine that a war sled is being pulled by 8 of these, or maybe the dogs trained for combat range freely behind the sled...  Pretty scary.  Many cultures have used war dogs over the centuries.


----------



## Rinzei (May 1, 2013)

A lot of those types of civilizations would make daggers of bone - so if you had a large enough bone, like the rib of a mammoth or whale, you may be able to make a curved bone sword. I don't think that would be too much of a leap.

Combining the spears and swords, you could use a weapon like a  halberd/glaive/naginata made of wood and bone.


----------



## Chessie (May 1, 2013)

Rinzei, that's a thought! I'm going to look up the weapons you mentioned. I don't know that much about weapons in general, so I definitely have my research cut out for me.

Aelowan, YES the dogs traditionally used in sleds were immense. In essence, one of those dogs is taking the place of a guardian in my story. He's a wolf dog without any magical powers but physical strength to keep the mc and her family safe. Thank you for reminding me that yes, the dogs pretty much are weapons!

I'm certainly going with a bow and arrow, but I have more reading to do on what materials these items will be constructed from. Its interesting that the more I brainstorm, the more the world creates itself.


----------



## ThinkerX (May 1, 2013)

Chesterama-

Been a long while since my college days...but I do seem to recollect that the 'indians' on the 'other side' of the Bering Strait (and a bit south) did practice actual metalworking.  

You could also go the 'outsider route' - metal working is the domain of people (colonists) from somewhere else.


----------



## wordwalker (May 1, 2013)

Chesterama said:


> Also, the throwing of knifes as a magical power.



Keep in mind, a knife almost _has_ to be magic to be a classic throwing weapon. See Throwing Blades.


----------



## Chessie (May 2, 2013)

I've had some luck finding information on native american weaponry online, which is great. I'm still sifting through all of it but it looks promising. I'm sure I can come up with something from here. Thanks again to everyone for the ideas!

Edit: wordwalker, I'm checking out your link and ThinkerX the outsider route is a GREAT idea!


----------



## SeverinR (May 8, 2013)

wordwalker said:


> I think the key with the Inuit wasn't that dogsleds are so much harder to use swords from, it was whether they had metal-forging technology.
> 
> Okay, a chariot mostly worked by having a driver to keep the warrior's hands free, and that much weight and room might be awkward to crowd in enough dogs to pull-- but even if you can't picture war-sleds it doesn't mean people couldn't ride up, hop off, and start slashing.


Also they had to break through the snow and ice just to get to ground, then try to find ore to make metal.  Remember they used hand weapons to do it all. Much more work to locate ore when its all covered with white stuff.

I think polearms would be a better weapon from dog sled.  Lance could be all wood, but add a blade to the end maybe a hook, then you can impale, slash, or hook an opponent of their sled. (making them a lot slower and less protected). Bone knives could be used on the polearms so they wouldn't have to be metal.


----------



## Chessie (May 8, 2013)

SeverinR said:


> Bone knives could be used on the polearms so they wouldn't have to be metal.



Hmm, I like this idea! Thank you! 

After much marinating, I started doing more research on the Canadian fur trade in New France (late 1700s). The background and history matches what I have envisioned for this world, although the time period in my story isn't as late (no guns). I'm very excited to share this.  Postings were set up for settlers and Natives to trade furs and other goods...so I thought hey, what if our little protagonist brings her potions to trade here? What if she is able to score weapons this way? Etc.

A lovely poster on this thread suggested the idea of outsiders, which was very helpful.


----------



## ThinkerX (May 8, 2013)

> A lovely poster on this thread suggested the idea of outsiders, which was very helpful.



I'd hardly consider myself 'lovely' :: watches mirror shatter ::

But thanks anyhow.

Given the state we share, my inspiration was the olde line russian fur traders for the 'outsiders' concept.  The town I live in was founded as a sort of trading post / bandit fort by russians in the 18th century.


----------

